# spring lever portafilter sneeze



## pizzaman383 (Apr 12, 2015)

Now that I've switched to using my spring lever for my daily espresso I find myself missing the pressure release of my E61 group. I've shifted my routine so that I leave the portafilter in the group as I prepare for the next shot. While this works I'm not quite comfortable with it. How do you prevent the sneeze from being a bother?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

be patient


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you can release pressure from a lever but you take the risk of the portafilter flying off the group, best to just let the spring relax naturally


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As Dave says, be patient, or you can be introduced to a new coffee experience - coffee pissiato,


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I remember doing it once on the Strega the grind was too fine and the lever took an eternity to go back up, so eager I was to try again I took off the portafilter. Coffee explosion ! Believe me you only do that once


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

keep a firm hold of the handle and release it very slowly. as you hear the escape of pressure, tighten it again. then repeat till there is no pressure. if we are just talking the pressure from the last few drops it is easy, in other words as long as the handle has returned to its starting position. If it has not, be very careful!


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I just hand grind some more beans for the next shot.. You can hold up on the portafilter handle while slowly relieving the pressure= no sneeze. Really just have to figure out when the pressure is out, if it is not dripping...

Dose more, tamp less.

Oh, by the way pizzaman got your book.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Something I've yet to experience, probably why I er on the side of caution when dialing in a new bean and grind a little courser to start. Slightly choked it up once, but managed to fracture the puck with a swift pull up (non spring btw). Panicked a bit..


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> keep a firm hold of the handle and release it very slowly. as you hear the escape of pressure, tighten it again. then repeat till there is no pressure. if we are just talking the pressure from the last few drops it is easy, in other words as long as the handle has returned to its starting position. If it has not, be very careful!


second this advice .

oh and CC and TSK's of being patient .


----------

